
Google doesn't need to compete on price to beat cloud rivals - shawndumas
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/05/google-cloud-price-battle-amazon-microsoft.html?__source=yahoo%7Cfinance%7Cheadline%7Cheadline%7Cstory&par=yahoo&doc=104450925&yptr=yahoo
======
QuinnyPig
I'd argue that Google has to compete to win customer trust in this space. Full
GCP outage that lasted 18 minutes, their organizational ADHD... I hope they
can pull it off, but I admit I'm skeptical.

------
sharemywin
We don't have to compete on price but were 20-30% cheaper overall. Pretty sure
at the end of the day that's competing on price.

